

How Google Docs Leaks Your Identity - randomwalker
http://33bits.org/2010/02/22/google-docs-leaks-identity/

======
NathanKP
From what I have seen Google is doing a really poor job of protecting account
details, from Google Wave, which basically just publishes your email address
for anyone to see, to Google Docs.

Collaboration automatically opens up security problems.

~~~
arantius
> Collaboration automatically opens up security problems.

I think you mean: "Collaboration automatically opens up _privacy_ problems."

------
newman314
Google now collects enough information that it and along with other similar
companies need to be regulated to separate information much like healthcare
and financial companies are required.

------
nitrogen
The Youtube video cuts out at 0:03 out of 0:04 on my system. Was it supposed
to show anything other than that "Identify Me" link?

~~~
randomwalker
Yeah, after that it shows my Google username. Do others have this problem as
well? It was my first time trying to make a screen capture, sorry.

~~~
detst
It flashes your username and then the video ends. I had to pause it to see
what it said.

You need to add a few seconds to the end so we can read it before the related
videos show.

